# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > سوال: تبدیل واحد پیکسل به سانتی متر

## royaghafary

سلام 
برای تبدیل واحد پیکسل به واحد سانتی متر چی کار باید بکنیم ؟  
با توجه به اینکه در هر رزولوشنی ، تعداد پیکسل ها در واحد سانتی متر فرق دارد؟

----------


## reza10wert

شما با استفاده از css میتونید اندازه ها را به سانتی متر بدهید .

ولی اگر تبدیل میخواهید :     1 سانتی متر = 28.5 پیکسل ( تقریبا و حدودی )

----------


## SARYSARA

سلام من یه سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدید 
الان من با کد htmlدارم قالب می سازم یه جای قالبم گفته width="520" و من می خوام این رو به پیکسل تبدیل کنم
ولی نمیدونم چه جوری

----------


## SARYSARA

کسی نیست جواب منه بنده خدا رو بده  الان منن نمیدونم این سانته میلی چیه فقط می خوام به پیکسل تبدیل بشه :گریه:

----------


## hamedarian2009

چرا تاپیک جداگونه نزدی این تاپیک دوسال پیشه
این 520 خودش به صورت پیکسل هست دیگه چیو میخای تبدیل کنی

----------

